

Show HN: B2B SaaS apps - web64
http://applist.io/

======
web64
Hi,

This is a little side-project of mine. The goal of the site is enable
freelancers and small businesses to discover new SaaS tools that can help
improve their business. Owners of an app can sign in with Twitter to submit an
app, or edit their profile page.

Any feedback is appreciated!

You can also contact me here: info@applist.io

